# XM Reaches 2 Million Subscribers!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

They just updated the XM Homepage to announce that XM now has 2 Million Subscribers!

http://www.xmradio.com/index.jsp

Way to go XM!


----------

